# ارجوكم اريد اجابة مففيدة لسؤالي عن قسم ميكاترونكس



## Black Water (9 فبراير 2010)

انا طالب بهندسة جامعة حلوان بمصر. هل تنصح بان ادخل قسم ميكاترونكس ام كهربا نظرا لتوافر فرص عمل الاخير. انا في حيرة و لا اعلم من اصدق. فمن في ميكاترونكس يشكر فيه و من ليس متخصص به يقلل من امره. هل له فرص عمل؟ و هل انت تعمل شخصيا او تعلم احد يعمل في مجال الميكاترونكس؟ و هل فعلا مهندس الميكتترونكس يستطيع ان يعمل في مجال الكهربا او الميكانيكا؟
انا احببت مجال الميكاترونكس بعد ان قرات عنه و اعلم انه صعب و اما مستعد لكن اذا لا يوجد فرص عمل له فلا جدوي من التخصص في المجال.
اريد رد واضح و صادق بدون تحيز. حفظكم الله.


----------



## -Z4- (9 فبراير 2010)

في الحقيق ان هندسة الميكاترونيكس توفر لك فرص عمل اوسع من من هندسة الميكانيك والكهربا لان مهندس الميكاترونيكس يختص بما يختص به كل منهما بالاضافة الى المامه بامور الادارة والبرمجة الحاسوبية 
فانا من جهتي انصحك بهندسة الميكاترونيس لانها هي هندسة المستقبل وهندسة العلم وتطور
ولماذا نحن كشباب عربي نفكر فقط في فرص العمل
ان بلادنا باشد الحاجة الى ادمغة تطورها وتبنيها
وللاستذادة يمكنك قراءة موضوع الخ احمد عفيفي ما هي ميكاترونيكس
وللاطلاع على مجالات عمل مهندس الميكاترونيكس اقرأ موضوع في اي مكان يعمل مهندس الميكاترونيكس للاخت روزاما
فقد وفو بكلامهم جميع ما تسأل عنه


----------



## عبد المعطي محمد (11 فبراير 2010)

ان تخصص ميكاترونيكس من التخصصات الممتازه حقا ولكن توسع هذا التخصص بشموله لتخصصات الكهرباء والالكترونيات
والميكانيك نوعا ما يحتاج من يدخل هذا المجال الدقيق الى دورات كثيره في الجالات المذكوره ليكون متمكنا من عمله 
هذا بالاضافة الى دورات التحكم


----------



## eng_mais (20 فبراير 2010)

اول شي خلينا نفهم شو يعني ميكاترونكس ؟ ؟

مصطلح الميكاترونيكس مصطلح قديم كتير
بعود تاريخه الى عام1960 في اليابان حيث بدأ استخدامه
في إحدى ِشركات التحكم هناك ،
ثم بدأ هذا المصطلح في الإنتشار بقارة أوروبا . 

ميكاترونيكس هو العلم الهندسي 
الذي يربط بين الهندسة الميكانيكية و الهندسة الكهربائية
وهندسة الحاسوب وأنظمة التحكم 

ومتل ما بيحكي عمكو تاكاشي ياماجوشي 
كان يعمل في مجموعة تاهيشي "ميكاترونيكس هو علم الأسلوب
في تصميم المنتجات التي تتصرف بسرعة وتؤدي أداءً دقيقاً، 
هذه الخصائص تمكن تحقيقها ليس عن طريق
الإدراك الميكانيكي وحده و إنما يستلزم إستخدام 
لتحكم والحساسات والإلكترونيات"

ويلي بدو يدخل الميكاترونكس يفضل
انو يكون الشخص بتميز
بحب الإلكترونيات والذكاء الإصطناعي
والروبوتات وآليه عمل الآلات .

لانو ميكاترونيكس هي الإستخدام للمتحكمات الصغيرة 
Microcontrollersوالمعالجات الصغيرةMicroprocessors 
و الإلكترونيات الرقمية في التصميم وأنظمة التحكم 
والآلات الذكية SmartMachines. وهي تستخدم أيضا مجموعة 
متقدمة جداً من البرامج الهندسية.
" يعني الشغلة بدها حداgــــة " 

وتخصص الميكاتورنكس تخصص في تطور مستمر مع تتطور التكنولوجيا و الاتصالات 
والحواسيب والمعالجات الدقيقة 

وبيوم من هالايام سئلو جون إلتر لماذا الميكاترونكس مهمة ؟ 

_ مين هاد ؟؟

_  جون التر نائب رئيس البرنامج التخطيطي لشركة زيروكس 

_ اااه 
" ئال يعني اعرفتو " 

_جاوبهم " نحن نحتاج مصممين قادرين على فهم نظرية التحكم
بالشكل الكافي حتى ينفذ تصمسم أفضل
"، فالميكاترونكس هي نتيجة التقدم السريع الآن ، ويمكن ملاحظة ميكاترونكس
في العديد من الصناعات مثل صناعة المتحكمات في الغسالات ،
في الأقراص الصلبة ، في أجهزة الكمبيوترات المحمولة ،
في صناعة الأقراص المضغوطة CD-Romفي أجهزة التحكم المركبة
على الصمامات ،في أنظمة الPLCفي لوحات التحكم عموماً
،ولاننسى أهم أهداف الميكاترونكس وهي الروبوتات Robotics. "​
_ طيب بعد ما ادرس كل هالدراسة شو راح اشتغل ؟ 

_ كتييييييييييييييييييير اشياء 
ومتل ما بيحكي دافور هاروفات متخصص فني في معمل فورد للبحوث
" إن الميكاترونكس هي المستقبل بعينه ، "إن ميكاترونكس
هي خليط من التكنولوجيا والأساليب فبهما نساعد في الحصول على منتج أفضل ". 

_ يا سلام ،،،بس ما جاوبتني شو بدي اشتغل ؟؟ 

_ مجالات ميكاترونكس 
Control and Automation
Robotics
CAD/CAM
Material and ManufacturingProcesses
Monitoring and InspectionSystems
مهندس الميكاترونكس يمكن أن يعمل في
مجالات الميكانيك و الكهرباء و التحكم والسيطرة،
الشيء المميز انه يمكنه ان يتعامل مع مهندس المكيانيك 
او ان يحل محله بعد ان يكتسب بعض الخبرة كما انه يمكن ان يحل محل
مهندس الكهرباء 
(مع احترامنا للجميع و تقديرنا لاهمية الكل في العملية الصناعية) 
لو اني امتلك منشأة صناعية لوظفت مهندس الميكاترونكس...
دعونا نطرح المثال التالي... ​إقتباس:​افترض ان هناك الة معينة كهروميكانيك(نظام ميكاترونكس) 
يتم التحكم يها عن طريق الحاسوب او البروسيسور، و نريد تطويرها
، و تم طلب ذلك من مهندس ميكانيك ليقوم بهذه العملية 
سيقوم بالاهتمام بالاجزاء الميكانيكة و اهمال الاجزاء الكهربائية
و على العكس بالنسبة لمهندس الكهرباء 
ذلك ان كل منهما لا يعرف في مجال الاخر....
اما مهندس الميكاترونكس فيمكنه القيام
بالتطوير الميكانيكي و الكهربائي و الحاسوبي معا. ​


----------



## mustafamogh (16 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا انصح ان تختاري ما تحبين لانك سوف تنجحين فية باذن الله


----------

